# Bicycles



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning from a wet and windy Norfolk,

Can anyone tell me what it is like cycling on the roads/paths in and around Javea, Alicante please? We would like to use bicyles on occasion to get us around (we will not be wearing lycra). 

Does anyone know whether there are laws for wearing helmets, where you can cycle and perhaps do we need insurance?

Apart from local adverts, is there anywhere that sells seconhand bicycles?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

No idea about Javea, sorry but the law on helmets is you must wear one at all times but there is an exemption in the case of extreme heat.
At least this was the case a year ago.
No need for insurance though.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Pazcat, I will take my helmet, a flat hairdo is better than brain damage. My OH finds it easier to cycle than to walk because his ankles have been fused. We also use bicylces if we go to nature reserves so that he can get around in comfort. Mind you, we might have to get ones with little engines as parts of Javea are on hills.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You only MUST wear helmets when cycling on the roads (ISTR).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There was so much opposition to compulsory helmets (much of it from bicycle hire companies) that the law was revised. They are compulsory for under 17s everywhere, and for adults outside urban areas. But you don't need one for going around the town or up and down the prom.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Many thanks for the info on helmets everyone. We will then see how we feel with traffic etc., when we are there - soon, but sensibly, we will have them with us at all times just in case.

We will have to look around for local companies that sell bikes.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been looking into a bike lately too. You say you're only occasionally going to use them, so you might want to consider renting a bike. There are lots of bike rentals in Malaga; I don't know about Javea. I get a discount price at my store because I live here. So for example the rate for one hour is 3 euros and I pay 2 euros. To buy a decent bike would cost me at absolute minimum 200 euros. So I'd have to rent 100 hours to pay off the bike. But I would also have to pay for repairs and be constantly worried about the bike being stolen, plus I would have to make space for it in my apartment to store it. So I've decided on renting. You might want to consider that.

Places I looked for second-hand bikes were www.segundamano.es and www.milanuncios.com. You may also want to consider buying second hand, although I found they were really expensive. But you may find a deal. 

I also checked out new bikes at El Corte Ingles. They sell a wide range of sizes and prices and styles of bikes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, bike hire is a good cheap option. I paid 7€ for 24 hours in Pto Soller, Mallorca. Nice bike it was too.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I will definitely look into hiring bikes. Happy cycling!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been a cyclist for many years at least till recently when I had spinal surgery, You can spend as much as you want on one, Many of my friends bikes are valued over 7000€. But come on, get real, If you ride daily and for sport, this is ok. Most just want something to put in their trastero for occasional use. Go online to Segundomano.com or any of the other used bike sites and you will see more used good bikes than you want to. I made a recent discovery that there are a lot of mountain bicyclicts who want to be road bicyclists and visa versa and are selling and trading inexpensively. As a matter of fact, I am involved in a trade from road bike to mountain bike on there right now due to Dr recommendation. You should know what you are looking for though. message me if you have questions, advice is free.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

re helmets, I have had three bike accidents (non my fault) two motorbike and one cycle, it doesn't matter whether you come off a push bike or a motorbike the tarmac can't tell the difference when you smash your head into it, each time I have required a new helmet due to the damage incurred, don't risk it and buy even a cheap one if your that way inclined but just buy one.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

They call them brain buckets for a reason


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Only an idiot would ride without a helmet


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Today I'm the proud new owner of a bicycle. Yay! I bought it second hand from my pharmacist's daughter. It's foldable! It costs €60 and needs €25 worth of work. New, this runs for €160-200. So it's a good deal. It's small, so it fits easily in my apt. It's a little beat up, so that will cut down on the likelihood of it being stolen. Here's my new set of hot wheels :thumb:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Anything that costs less than 100€ and works is a bargain if you use it


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Today I'm the proud new owner of a bicycle. Yay! I bought it second hand from my pharmacist's daughter. It's foldable! It costs €60 and needs €25 worth of work. New, this runs for €160-200. So it's a good deal. It's small, so it fits easily in my apt. It's a little beat up, so that will cut down on the likelihood of it being stolen. Here's my new set of hot wheels :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 52050


Go girl! Or boy!!!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, everyone who replied - many thanks. Unfortunately my OH chose a villa up a hill and there is no way Jose I am going to be able to push a bike up, let alone pedal! Ah ha - just had a thought, get one of those that run on power - pedal downhill and sit back and enjoy the ride up - sorted.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Take it from an OLD cyclist. If you try a bit each day on the hill you will discover you can make it to the top in no time. The only shame is in not trying. Prior to living in the mountains of the US, I lived in the flat State of Texas. Of course, in those days I was riding about 250+ miles a week and at a fast pace. When I arrived in the mountains of Wyoming and did a few of the club rides there I thought I would die. I had never seen climbing like that in my life. I was in my 50's then. Upon arrival in Spain and moving to the Pyrenees in my early 60's I discovered even steeper and longer climbs. At first I would only ride so far up the mountains then turn back and go home. Later, with constant effort, I discovered going up one mountain pass, down the other side and then turning around to climb again home. Superman? No, just constant effort. Yes, if it is your desire, you can do it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Gazeebo, it must be a pretty steep hill if you can't even push the bike up. An electric bike is a great solution. Or you can rent a regular bike in town. I forgot to say they may also have city bike rentals like here in Malaga. Here it costs €6 a year for unlimited use. 

(Girl :cheer2


----------

